# Anova Black Friday Deals



## Braz (Nov 24, 2017)

I've been considering an Anova sous vide cooker for a while and this Black Friday deal convinced me to pull the trigger. The wi-fi version is on sale for $129 with free shipping at the Anovacullinary site. That is the lowest price I have seen. The blue tooth version is also on sale with a similar saving.
Now I just have to figure out how to tell SWMBO that I spent even more money on cooking toys.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 24, 2017)

That's how I bought mine last year . Same deal . I love it . Have fun .


----------



## idahopz (Nov 24, 2017)

I have one of the original Anova machines - you won't be sorry. You might check Amazon - they currently have the 800 watt Bluetooth for $109, regularly $149.

The wifi plus Bluetooth 900 watt is $119


----------

